# BLACK FRIDAY BIKE PARTS 50% OFF



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS 50% OFF........TODAY ONLY 11/29/2013.....BIKE PARTS ONLY*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*SPROCKETS-$30 *STEERING WHEELS-$75 *RIMS-$200 SET *CROWNS-$30 *SEATS-$100 *PEDALS-$70 *HANDLE BARS $350 FOR STARS AND $250 FOR AZTEC *SISSYBAR $90 CHROME N ENGRAVE $140


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do u have. Tbone and goose neck to ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do u have. Tbone and goose neck to ???


me can make them at normal cost. clearing invintory


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Black Friday prices from now until tonight at 10pm. 20" Bike Rims currently in stock. Chrome set is $250 shipped, Raw Set is $150 shipped.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I get a close up pic of the steering wheels? Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you guys copy other peoples parts


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

parts r parts carnal duplicated or not Krazy Kutting did a very good job on my handlebars engraved inside and out ya jus gotta kno how to shop smart es todo I mean serio...how r you gonn try to knock the guys who made those gold plated angel wing forks? whoever owns those forks is truly blessed and thats a blessing from the sky


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

ATX said:


> parts r parts carnal duplicated or not Krazy Kutting did a very good job on my handlebars engraved inside and out ya jus gotta kno how to shop smart es todo I mean serio...how r you gonn try to knock the guys who made those gold plated angel wing forks? whoever owns those forks is truly blessed and thats a blessing from the sky:
> 
> how would u like if someone copied ur bike exactly like urs u did all the hard work creating unique parts that no one has then they try and take the credit for ur hard work krazy kutting does do some badass work but if someone else made a certain parts they shouldn't copy it like doggy styes sissy bar that was originally made by justdeez (wicked metal works) at least get permission from mr.559 to produce his parts if not dont make them


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


> ATX said:
> 
> 
> > parts r parts carnal duplicated or not Krazy Kutting did a very good job on my handlebars engraved inside and out ya jus gotta kno how to shop smart es todo I mean serio...how r you gonn try to knock the guys who made those gold plated angel wing forks? whoever owns those forks is truly blessed and thats a blessing from the sky:
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

haro amado said:


> Do you guys copy other peoples parts


I don't think so It would be way too much work to do that. If someone downloads images from the internet and try's to pass it off as their design then probably because we get images from the internet to start our designs on a lot of our drawing. I'm not getting into any blog wars so I hope this gives you what you need. Thanks for posting on our blog.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> how would u like if someone copied ur bike exactly like urs u did all the hard work creating unique parts that no one has then they try and take the credit for ur hard work krazy kutting does do some badass work but if someone else made a certain parts they shouldn't copy it like doggy styes sissy bar that was originally made by justdeez (wicked metal works) at least get permission from mr.559 to produce his parts if not dont make them


ya when it comes down to it you do gotta be original I got some 1off parts pero Im not speakin on that ppl jus needa stop hatin on Krazy Kutting every1 has their own hustle if you dont like it dont buy it simple as that pero Krazy Kutting parts have been helping me out in the meantime idk im jus puttin my 2cents ppl always got sometin to say I aint trippin...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> I don't think so It would be way too much work to do that. If someone downloads images from the internet and try's to pass it off as their design then probably because we get images from the internet to start our designs on a lot of our drawing. I'm not getting into any blog wars so I hope this gives you what you need. Thanks for posting on our blog.



there are several designs that were posted up there that were made for my customers. some were copies with very slight differences, others were just files that you probably had laying around since the days when Johnny worked there. 

honestly, im not cool with this. someone please call me

832-515-9282


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> there are several designs that were posted up there that were made for my customers. some were copies with very slight differences, others were just files that you probably had laying around since the days when Johnny worked there.
> 
> honestly, im not cool with this. someone please call me
> 
> 832-515-9282


X2 I see my sissy bars in there. Me and danny came up with that design in 07


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What your selling


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

And my sons one off sissy bars. Notice the similarity? ?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

it's a crazy world


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> What your selling


This is a response for both you and justdeez. I see one sissy bar that you are saying we copied ? Here is what we have we have files in our computer that sissy bar is Labeled as Krazy Kutting Tribal design. If like Just deez said Someone had gotten this file from someone else then I apologies. Never think that we know all the bikes you might think are well known. If we would have seen that we would have never re cut those or at least we would have called justdeez to see if it was made by him. You guy's really never order anything from us so we have no loyalty to you, but justdeez is well respected and I will give him a call to clear this up with him. Thank for the heads up we really appreciate it. It's good to see that after the thousands of bike part we make thee is only 1 issue we have had, sorry it was yours. we will take the one we have in stock and recycle the metal.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Aint nothing like a black friday cyber fight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> This is a response for both you and justdeez. I see one sissy bar that you are saying we copied ? Here is what we have we have files in our computer that sissy bar is Labeled as Krazy Kutting Tribal design. If like Just deez said Someone had gotten this file from someone else then I apologies. Never think that we know all the bikes you might think are well known. If we would have seen that we would have never re cut those or at least we would have called justdeez to see if it was made by him. You guy's really never order anything from us so we have no loyalty to you, but justdeez is well respected and I will give him a call to clear this up with him. Thank for the heads up we really appreciate it. It's good to see that after the thousands of bike part we make thee is only 1 issue we have had, sorry it was yours. we will take the one we have in stock and recycle the metal.


Thank you and I appreciate the call.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> This is a response for both you and justdeez. I see one sissy bar that you are saying we copied ? Here is what we have we have files in our computer that sissy bar is Labeled as Krazy Kutting Tribal design. If like Just deez said Someone had gotten this file from someone else then I apologies. Never think that we know all the bikes you might think are well known. If we would have seen that we would have never re cut those or at least we would have called justdeez to see if it was made by him. You guy's really never order anything from us so we have no loyalty to you, but justdeez is well respected and I will give him a call to clear this up with him. Thank for the heads up we really appreciate it. It's good to see that after the thousands of bike part we make thee is only 1 issue we have had, sorry it was yours. we will take the one we have in stock and recycle the metal.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Aint nothing like a black friday cyber fight


Who's fighting?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yall over parts lol it ok though i sold those sissy bars already


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yall over parts lol it ok though i sold those sissy bars already


I wouldn't call it fight just trying to clear things up.but just got a pm for mando and all good on my side. He handle it great and I respect the way he handled it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yall over parts lol it ok though i sold those sissy bars already


Hey since you're at the shop can you tell my brother to dispose of those sissy bars I want to see them cut up when I get back over there. also the dragon pedals need to be disposed of. Do what I say jerk and don't give me any grief.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

HA!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah..............


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im cutting multipe jackstands that say Cadillac i hope ppl dont get butthurt :roflmao:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last comment: We will always try and do what's right and like everyone we will make mistakes. All I hope is that if anyone ever has an issue with our designs they should always feel free to pm me or E-mail me. We will continue to do business as we do because as much as we sell we are less than .5 % issues with our product which is pretty good if you ask anyone. We will always offer 1 off's for anyone that wants them we have top designers on our staff including myself if anyone want's nice designs. We will continue to offer our stock items that we cut multiple set's off. we have to do this not everyone wants to spend thousands on a bike. I didn't want to say anything until next year but wait until you all see what we are doing in 2014 all new Bike part to step up our game with multiple pieces an multiple materials on the items. we are just in design mode and will start fabbing this month they will be our early February in time for Tax season. Again all we want to do is make parts affordable not everyone is going to build bike of the year.

Thanks everyone for posting on here


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im cutting multipe jackstands that say Cadillac i hope ppl dont get butthurt :roflmao:


I'm going to have to take your phone away when you come down to Yuma. Have you ever seen the Movie Problem Child that's you. Get back to work you better not break a tip.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hope the crown design i picked didnt belong to anyone.....lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Will there be a sale on pedal car parts?


----------

